# Eviction Moratorium Speculation



## MetalBryan (Aug 1, 2021)

I've been thinking about the end of the eviction moratorium and what it means for the future of housing. Generally, I think it's going to crush small landlords. Banks or big corps will buy up their property and there's going to be a lot of housing not lived in. There will probably be some FEMA-style response to the homelessness. I've found myself a place to stay for a few months in Central California, but by winter I'll have to be moving on when things will likely be bad because of this combined with Delta Echo Foxtrot variants. 

Do any of you have a "plan" for this? Are you speculating on anything?

This could probably be classified as anarchism & politics or squatting, but I didn't want to miss out on folks thoughts related to this monumental crisis.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 2, 2021)

*I've been thinking what you are thinking.

So far I'm doing fine with rent and all. However, I do have plans and prepared if anything happens to me, I know what to do and where to go.

If it goes bad for me, I have a backpack and bicycle to go!

Glad you brought this subject up!*


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 2, 2021)

i've pretty much had it with the usa, so im working on moving to europe somewhere before the end of biden's term as president. barring that, i plan on living in my vehicle for as long as possible.


----------



## SlabGrabber (Aug 12, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've pretty much had it with the usa, so im working on moving to europe somewhere before the end of biden's term as president. barring that, i plan on living in my vehicle for as long as possible.


Do you have any particular place(s) in mind? Are you planning on long-term/permanent relocation? Moving to Europe is high on my to-do list. I'd love to talk about it, share ideas, etc. if you ever want to.


----------



## CouchPunx (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm stealing a house from the cops so when shit gets really crazy i'll have something for me and the homies. Long story but I'll post about it when it all finally comes through. 

If you can get your hands on any kind of property I think you'll be set up if the world doesn't end in the next few years. But also I am kind of hoping for a huge crash. I think what's happening is unsustainable even from a capitalist economist's perspective, and we'll soon be living in a world where luxury condos are all totally abandoned


----------

